# Attestation of Marriage Certificate



## bilal486 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello fellows,

I have recently got job offer in dubai and I am planning go there end of this month. And after settling there I have to call my wife and kid. Please let me know what are the documents needed for getting family visa, I heard I need marriage certificate (attested from ministry of Foreign Affairs ) + birth certificate of baby. Do I need to attest only english translation of Marriage certificate or attestation of Arabic translation is also required. Please guide me. Thanks in advance


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet Jebus...

This was on page 3!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/196642-family-wife-visa.html

Short answer... get the original attested from everyone who needs to stamp (any local municipality/local government there, your foreign affairs there, UAE embassy there, UAE foreign affairs here)

once you are here, get it legally translated into Arabic...

Marriage and birth both...


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

bilal486 said:


> Hello fellows,
> 
> I have recently got job offer in dubai and I am planning go there end of this month. And after settling there I have to call my wife and kid. Please let me know what are the documents needed for getting family visa, I heard I need marriage certificate (attested from ministry of Foreign Affairs ) + birth certificate of baby. Do I need to attest only english translation of Marriage certificate or attestation of Arabic translation is also required. Please guide me. Thanks in advance


Just get the LEGAL ARABIC translation for the English version of the marriage certificate and birth certificate and get them attested at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Once you have this you can apply for their visa.


----------

